# Tubal check before DIUI



## Mada (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Did You went to check if both of tubals are clear befor IUI or no?


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi, yes I did, figured it would be a waste of money on iui if I had a problem with my tubes. Good luck with what you decide!


----------



## Mada (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks ladynecta.
We will go to visit dok next week and then we will se what he will say... My husband want to do DIFV (higher success rate), but if our first IUI will be positive? Never know...I am confused! Will see...

Maybe someone know if IUI with donor sperm have a higher success rates?


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I didn't get my tubes checked. I asked my GP to refer me but they said no so I took a gamble, figured that my risk factor was low and heard that 5% of the population do have a blocked tube, which really isn't very many. Thankfully it all worked out for me. 

As for better success rates with donor sperm, that depends on the sperm count. UK donor sperm doesn't tend to have a particularly high sperm count.

Good luck
Bingbong x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Mada

It was my clinics policy to do a HyCoSy (to check tubal patency) before allowing patient's to commence iui - basically as if tubes blocked no chance of treatment working - so I did have the test. 
However, I know of several other clinics who suggest having 3 IUI tries and if no success do a test to see if this is what has prevented sucess.

Good luck with treatment, love Krissi  xx


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi,

My clinic was happy for me to have one DIUI without having tubes checked - thankfully it hsa worked so far.

Smiling


----------



## Mada (Sep 27, 2009)

Txn girls! 
Now I am 2ww... And we did not check my tubes before... We are praying for BFP


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I agree this is a totally crazy procedure to have to go through, especially considering the low percentage where blocked tubes are an issue - but apparently it's compulsory to do this scan on EVERY lady who has IUI at Barts, as I have discovered.

Not surprisingly, these appointments are extremely hard to come by, and I feel a stab of guilt and frustration at having to undergo this invasive treatment when I have absolutely no known issues with my tubes!

Not sure if this feeling of resentment will impact on my success rate but it seems totally crazy to waste time and resources like this when there are probably ladies that have had infections or some other indication that their tubes are blocked.

I had a pg (and sadly, m/c) last year, so it's unlikely the condition of my tubes has changed much since then!

How did you manage to opt out of this procedure, may I ask?


----------



## Mada (Sep 27, 2009)

BroodyChick, actually in our country (non UK) it is not necessary to chekc tubas before each IUI. Yes, I asked to our doc about it, maybe I should, but he told us that not every time in HSG can see all details. The better way to check all is LA.

I hope that I understood Your question


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Broodychick,

Having your tubes checked isn't madatory by legislation, it is up to the clinic. My consultant is very pragmatic.  I explained my point of view which was this: Blocked tubes are quite rare. I wanted to try one IUI without having the check, if it didn't work I would have the check to see if blocked tubes were the problem. 

For me this made sense emotionally and financially. Emotionally I didn't want to go through a procedure I didn't need to and financially If I had the test done I would need to pay for that and then pay for first treatment - if first treatment didn't work I would have to pay for treatment then the test - however if first treatment worked I wouldn't have to pay for the test. 

So I am grateful that my consultant listened to my request.

Smiling xx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Smiling

first of all, congratulations on your BFP, that is great news!

You are so right about the financial aspect - as I don't even have a letter confirming who is taking care of our funding (I am assuming it's all in hand but I am almost bracing myself for a nasty surprise further down the line), but I still don't want to create more work and expenses unnecessarily, and slow things down...
However I hope I can fit this scan in before our IUI appointment, as I am away next month and basically keeping my fingers crossed that they will fit me in in July, or I will miss the appointment. x


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi all

My clinic would only do IUI with a tubal check.  I still don't really understand why - given so few folk have tubal problems.  Anyway, mine was fine but having any test, whether needed or not, is always quite stressful (and expensive!)  Another clinic would only do donor IUI with an xray of tubes first - said they "didn't want to waste valuable donor sperm" when treatment would not work, which annoyed me slightly as the donor sperm was being paid for and I'd said I already had had my tubes checked at the first clinic! 

In terms of higher success rates for donor sperm, I found it really hard to obtain any statistics but found a few sites indicating the success rates for donor sperm, provided the woman is OK, are higher.  

Good luck for lots of BFPs!

x


----------

